# Iman a 2 357 posts !



## DearPrudence

Iman, mon brun iranien, bravo pour ta persévérance à apprendre notre belle langue, on a pu te voir progresser au fil des posts.
J'espère qu'au cours de ces 2 prochaines années qui s'annoncent difficiles, tu continueras à lire, écrire et parler français autant que possible pour ne pas trop perdre.
Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage et t'accompagne par la pensée. 

Prends soin de toi (dans ce cas, je le pense vraiment, alors je ne vais pas te dire un simple "bey" ).

La fille aux joues rouges... ♪ ♫


----------



## Nanon

2 357 posts, et moi qui ne t'ai même pas adressé mes vœux pour le Nouvel an iranien !...
Alors, dans l'immédiat, toutes mes félicitations et mes amitiés à "M'sieur Iman"... Bon courage et reviens-nous vite !


----------



## Michelvar

Salut Iman! 

De toute expérience il y a quelque chose de positif à tirer. Garde les yeux grands ouverts comme tu sais si bien le faire!

A très bientôt.

Michel


----------



## Lacuzon

سلام

Au plaisir de te revoir parmi nous au fil de tes permissions. Si tu le peux emporte un ou deux livres, c'est un bon moyen de s'échapper. Commais-tu déjà ton arme ?

Allez dans deux ans ce sera la quille !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ah, merci vraiment infiniment de tout mon coeur pour vos gentils mots.
Vous me manquerez vraiment beaucoup, et merci mille fois pour vos  réponses à mes questions qui m'ont aidé beaucoup à apprendre cette jolie langue que  j'adore !
Un de nos amis français du forum (qui plaisantait et me taquinait) un jour m'a dit : tu bombardes le forum FR de questions, et oui, il a dit de vrai, je vous ai posé beaucoup de questions pendant ma présence sur ce forum. 
Merci mes chers amis, je n'oublierai jamais vos aides et vos gentils mots !

Et un grand remerciement à la jolie blonde fille (de Normandie ) d'avoir ouvert ce fil pour moi 



Lacuzon said:


> Commais-tu déjà ton arme ?



En fait, je n'ai jamais touché une arme auparavant, cher Lacuzon 

Encore merci beaucoup mes chers ami(e)s pour tout.

Bien cordialement !
Votre ami lointain d'Iran.
Iman


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Lacuzon said:


> سلام
> 
> Commais-tu déjà ton arme ?




سلام  

Oh, pardonez-moi cher Lacuzon.
Je n'avais pas bien compris votre question dans mon message précédent.
en fait, je vais rejoindre l'armée de terre.

Cordialement.
Iman


----------



## Punky Zoé

Le forum français sans Monsieur Iman ne sera pas pareil... 
(je suis triste, même si je trouve qu'il commençait à distribuer beaucoup trop de roses  )

Je te souhaite de revenir le plus tôt et le plus souvent possibles 
(et nous on garde le forum sans armes...)​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Qu'apprends-je en lisant ce piyème ?
Le forum Français Seulement 
Est victime du pire anathème ?
Iman s'en va virtuellement
Alors qu'il commençait à peine
À comprendre l'ami Lacuzon
Avant qu'il ait pris sa verveine !
Un « commais-tu » dans ce jargon
N'a plus aucun secret pour lui,
Il rétablit dans son esprit
La bonne graphie et puis et puis...
S'excuse, remercie et sourit ! 
C'est bien pour ça, que pour la vie
On n'oubliera jamais ici
Le petit Imanakbari !

(voilà une fleur pour ton fusil !)

(@PZ : jalooooouuuuseuh ! )


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup chères Zoé et Karine de vos agréables mots et sentiments qui m'encouragent beaucoup.

Vous savez, mon unique regret c'est de quitter vous et le forum  et pas les difficultés de mon service militaire. Mais comment pourrais-je m'ennuyer dans cette période, qunad j'ai de bon(ne)s ami(e)s qui m'encouragent ainsi ? 


Merci mille fois de tout coeur !
Salutations
Iman


----------

